# 'Walks photoset'



## Starskream666 (Apr 17, 2014)

My photos seem to always come out with a blue tinge to them. Not sure if its a crappy shop i'm getting them developed at or its my old camera or its me. But after some editing I am quite happy


----------



## Designer (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like you have a light leak.  Which might be the cause of the lab doing bad things to your film.

My edit using "auto white balance":


----------



## Starskream666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ahh right thanks for the info, does that mean light will be getting in a crack in the camera or something? or they have let the film out in light. I liked the white balance as was on the original after i'd edited but I also like your normal white balance


----------



## Designer (Apr 17, 2014)

Judging by the discoloration on the print, it would appear that your camera doesn't keep out all of the light.  Is it an old camera?  Has it been damaged by dropping, or such?  If your film is unevenly exposed or fogged, sometimes the lab will make adjustments to the processing to try to salvage some of the prints.


----------



## Starskream666 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aye its a  camera from like the 80s. Practika MTL 5


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm not sure with a Praktica or any camera of that era what would cause the photos to look bluish, but I noticed in the second one there seems to be a streak up and down the right side of the photo (and I can see a number at the bottom). Then I saw on the first one there's a light area in the lower right corner, which makes me think maybe you do have a light leak (since the streaking seems to be on the right side of the images).

Have you looked when the camera's open to see if the foam has deteriorated? That wouldn't be too hard to fix.


----------

